# Exposing Screens - help me figure out what went wrong



## battletron (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi guys,

I'm pretty new to screen printing and I'm trying to figure out what went wrong on this screen.

I've worked out my correct exposure time but I can't get the stencil wash out on this screen. I've done other successfully, so just trying to see what has made this particular screen mess up.

A few details:

I coated the screen around 10 days ago and kept in a dark room.

You can see pictures of the screen here

It seems to be that I might have over exposed the screen? That's why I can't wash the stencil out? Maybe I left it coated for too long? I can't tell what's happened cos I've never seen it happen before!

We're using the Amex Dual Emulsion With Sensitizer from Dave Roper in the UK.

Any info you guys might have would be really valuable, thanks.


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

What is the wattage of your exposure unit?

How long did you expose the screen?

How are you washing the screen out? With a hose, sink, pressure washer?

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## battletron (Jul 12, 2015)

We've got a Silver Exposure Unit, which is 8x 15w unfiltered blacklights (Silver Exposure Unit 20” x 24” (No Lid) | Dave Roper Ltd | Screen Print specialists and suppliers)

We did a exposure test and the best results came at 1.5minutes (which surprised us). During the test we washed out with a pressure nozzle on a garden hose and it all came out really easily. We do have a pressure washer but we found that it damaged the stencil when we tried to use it.

Thanks for you help.


----------

